# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  how to convert rpt files to xls

## AV

I get reports in .rpt format and I enter everithing manually to excel. Is
there a way to convert *.rpt file to *.xls.

05MAY05               Branch Sales Report         AmT/MA2 10.4.4       BHR0002
16:14:21(EDT)      REPORTING DATE: 28APR05                             PAGE# 1
DIVISION : 1                                        Community : 12
PROGRAM                           WN            PL            SH            EX
Meadowlands Harness         0.00          0.00          0.00          0.00

This is what I have in *.rpt file and I want to convert to *.xls and keep in
seperate cells. I did text to column space and tab delimited and did not
work. it seperated everything.

----------


## Harlan Grove

"AV" <AV@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote...
>I get reports in .rpt format and I enter everithing manually to excel. Is
>there a way to convert *.rpt file to *.xls.
....

There are ways to parse any text file programmatically, but you might be
better off with a product like Monarch. See

http://monarch.datawatch.com/monarch-standard.asp

----------

